# What was the BEST guitar you have ever played or owned?



## Church2224 (Apr 11, 2012)

Time for some optimism 

Like the title said, what was the best guitar you have ever played or owned? 

For me, it has been these two ESPs- 

The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website

The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website

And I don't own them . Seriously I have been obsessed with those two guitars since I laid hands on them. Out of all of the PRSi, Jacksons, EBMMs, Suhrs, Few Vigiers, ect, those two just stand out like no other and fit me like a glove. 

So what was your best?


----------



## Robby the Robot (Apr 11, 2012)

For me nothing has topped the feeling when I got the opportunity to play a silverburst Gibson Les Paul Custom. Neck didn't feel like a baseball bat at all.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't own one, but of what I played, it was actually a Breedlove acoustic. One of the Atlas Solo models, and a 12-string at that. I know better than to play one of the ACTUAL high end ones, the GAS would probably be more overwhelming than it already is.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2012)

In order: My RGA321 prestige, then the 2610e I gave back to my bud Chase from I the breather, then my rga121, followed by my ESP horizon that i traded for the 321, and to round off this list my old ESP eclipse 

just my top 5


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 11, 2012)

The best guitar I ever played was an SL2H and now I have an SL2HT! Although the horizon with the TOM was really killer too.. but I would say I like the flat tops more.


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2012)

My Ibanez RG1550m, SO easy to play, such good tone. feels so solid


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 11, 2012)

left handed music man jp7. tops any jackson, gibson, or ibby i've ever layed ma hands on


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 11, 2012)

Parker Fly I played in guitar store and my Ibanez UVbk7 from Rich Harris


----------



## phrygian12 (Apr 11, 2012)

For six string, my ESP Mirage custom, so far has been the best, though due to it having a pesky unleveled fret from heavy use, I've been using an ESP M-II I recently got as my go to guitar. Until I can take it to a local shop to get it leveled, the M-II is almost up there with the Mirage. I dunno something about how the Mirage feels and sounds way better than the M-II imo. 


Seven string, I'd have to say my DC727 easily, though I have a Conklin Groove tools 7 string and it comes pretty darn close.


----------



## Lagtastic (Apr 11, 2012)

I once had the chance to play a 1963 baby blue Fender Strat with a rosewood board through a 1970s Fender Vibroverb with a 15". It was heaven.

Also after all this time playing ESP guitars I have never played a Horizon somehow.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 11, 2012)

Shur Standard, Anderson Cobra, Anderson Cobra S, EBMM jp 7 (bfr, of course)


----------



## fassaction (Apr 11, 2012)

for me...it was my beloved Taylor DN3e. I dont even like playing on acoustics, and I bought that guitar on a whim because it felt THAT damn good.

It felt good....it sounded like heaven....and at the time, it was the most expensive item I owned, besides my car. After owning it for about 6 months and probably only playing on it 6 times, I ended up trading it straight up for my first good amp, which was a 94 2 channel recto (blackface model). I keep telling myself that ill own another one someday.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 11, 2012)

RTheodoppalus said:


> For me nothing has topped the feeling when I got the opportunity to play a silverburst Gibson Les Paul Custom. Neck didn't feel like a baseball bat at all.




I am buying one now.  Kalamazoo with the Tim Shaws. 


But for me? Everyone already knows. Caparison Angelus HGS. That guitar eclipses all others to me in every respect. Fit and Finish, personal playability, neck carve, feel, balance, sound, etc. 

That being said, my Mayones Regius 6 is amazing and I love it, as well as many others, ESP Eclipse/Horizon, Carvin CT6, Caparison Horus etc.

But the Angelus trumps them all.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 11, 2012)

1952 Telecaster Reissue. I loved that thing.


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 11, 2012)

This was a tough one for me, I have had so many, and they each had some thing special about them.

I would say my best playing guitar was the Ibanez Jem green multi-color swirl I owned. 

My ESP M1 probably is smoother to play, but that Jem fit me like a glove.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2012)

A Suhr I tried out at the sso meetup


----------



## that short guy (Apr 11, 2012)

My Mayones Regius 7 Pro. I knew from the first time I played it that it was the guitar for me. When I get enough money, I'm gonna get a 6 and 8 string versions and then probably never need another electric again lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 11, 2012)

Too many to count...

Modded Gibson Les Paul Custom. Owned by Adam Cole (Bugdust and Cole Clark Guitars), aside from the coil taps and switches under the pickguard, nobody knows what he did to the guitar, but it sounded so grand. One of my bands tracked a majority of our album with this guitar, as it sounded great in both clean and dirty settings. Hands down, the best (and heaviest) Les Paul I've ever played. 

ESP Sugizo sig V. So much character and uniqueness in one guitar. The guitar was so different to any other guitar I've ever played. 

White Gibson Firebird. My friend owns this, and it was worth every penny he spent on it. The guitar felt and sounded so right. 

Ibanez RG-620X. My sister bought this for me on my birthday. Best guitar I own. Sound and playability proves a testament to pre-2003 MIJ Ibbys. 

Modded 1999 Ibanez RG-470. My mother bought this as my first real guitar. Some players believe that a guitar can sound better after a few years of playing and wearing in. This Ibby to me, proves that. Years of abuse and a few mods later, this ties with my 620X. Both these guitars never leave my side. 

ESP Sakito Sig ShoRyuKen. Don't let the name and appearance fool you. The versatility of this guitar floored me. And despite it's oddball appearance, this is one of the most mature sounding guitars I've played. 

Fernandes JDA Justice (You Sig). The guitar felt like a glove, and it sounded fantastic, worth more than it's asking price. 

Vigier Excalibur (HSH, non Floyd, can't remember the model). I still have fantasies owning this. It's exactly what all the Vigier hype is all about. I plan on getting one of these before I die. 

EDIT: Fender US Strat Plus. Owned by my best friend's dad. This guitar is my standard that I measure all Fender Strats to. One of the best necks Fender has done. 

A whole heap of others I can't remember (various Tom Andersons, ESPs, Crews Maniac Sounds, Japanese Schecters etc). Of course a lot of my favorite guitars I've ever played were during my trips to Japan, and unfortunately, all of them stayed in Japan.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 11, 2012)

The most impressive guitars that I have ever laid my hands on were McPherson acoustics. Unbelievable. Fit, finish, design, sound, everything about them just oozes "I am expensive and worth every penny". At $5000+, you don't even want to pick them up...


----------



## phrygian12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Best guitar I've ever played was my teacher/friend's Suhr Pro.

I've had GAS for one for so long, him getting one didn't help that either. For sure I plan on getting one in the next few months.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 11, 2012)

MII Maple, by far...


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 11, 2012)

My buddy had a late 90's Strat Plus Deluxe that I still pine over today. That guitar was the shit. I haven't dared to even pick up anything of crazy value in any store I've been in so that about tops my list.


----------



## stevo1 (Apr 11, 2012)

this!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 11, 2012)

My jackson rr5fr followed by the purple ibanez premium rg when they first came out.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 11, 2012)

USA made Jackson Soloist SL 2. Best guitar i have ever played.


----------



## DTSH (Apr 11, 2012)

The best guitar I've ever played was probably a Henman Bevilacqua (I think they're just Henman now). Mod series. 






It was super resonant, really easy to play, but also somewhere up around 5-6 grand, so no way that was coming home with me. 

Best guitar I ever owned... Hm.. I love em all, but I actually love my current Yamaha a shocking amount. I think a lot of that comes from knowing how cheap it was.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 11, 2012)

For me the single best guitar I have ever played is my dad's 94 American Strat, its the whole reason I don't own a Fender, none of them feel as good as that one. Out of my guitars it's my random star, I don't know what it is, but it just feels right, as cheesy as that sounds


----------



## Poho (Apr 11, 2012)

I played a Les Paul Double Cutaway once that totally blew me away.

besides that, my JP7 is probably the most consistently satisfying guitar that I own.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 12, 2012)

Currently a RG7421 or RG350.... but come Monday.... I'll have a new favorite (probably) and a tasty NGD


----------



## Trypios (Apr 12, 2012)

Suhr Modern

Caparison TAT special


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 12, 2012)

My PRS' (a CE22 and a Singlecut Trem)

Ibanez JEM7VSBL 

Ibanez RG1550FM (still regret selling it)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2012)

Gonna be a shocker, but my friend's Epiphone EB-0 bass. Probably not the best sounding thing, but dear god, was VERY comfortable and easy to play! 

Second best would be an ESP EC-1000 I played awhile back at a music store. Felt like my EC-50, just obviously better. 

Gotta admit, though, if all SG's or clones felt like that EB-0, I'd convert to being an SG guy.


----------



## narad (Apr 12, 2012)

Ken Lawrence explorer, though pretty soon we'll see how ViK and Strandberg compare!




DTSH said:


> The best guitar I've ever played was probably a Henman Bevilacqua (I think they're just Henman now). Mod series.



Also had one of these for a bit and it was a very, very good guitar. Would seriously like another...maybe with the skyway trem!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Asrial (Apr 12, 2012)

The best guitar I've played so far, is probably a friends Gibson LP studio FWC. I kid you not, I would've ran away with it so hard, and been GAS'ing constantly about LP guitars ever since.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 12, 2012)

my rg550bkm followed by my esp horizon custom


----------



## Zado (Apr 12, 2012)

custom shop schecter s tint strat and music man silhouette 20th anniversary edition


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 12, 2012)

Best I've ever played was Buzz McGrath's old silverburst LACS S7. Simply amazing in every way. Plays and sounds incredible and just looks amazing in person. It's current owner was kind enough to let my give it a go a while back.




Best I've ever owned is my trusty MIJ S7420 with a lo pro edge installed. It just fits me perfectly in every way. I will never part with this guitar


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 12, 2012)

My Gibson Flying V.

That or the James Tyler Variax JTV-89. That thing kicked ass. I also once played a '92 RG570 that was really nice.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes (Apr 12, 2012)

I layed hands on a rg 1570 in the store once.

My god.


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 12, 2012)

My RG7620 - I haven't tried many high-end guitars!


----------



## Quitty (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuuny story at that.
I've never been blown away by 'high end' guitars i've played.
I mean, BRJ was cute, 60's Gibsons have their appeal and Ibby's USA customs are incredible shredder guitars - but i never thought you were getting anything truly spectacular. Definitely not better than finding a rare gem in a production model line - you know, that one in a thousand that was just made of a magical piece of the tree?

I figured i was the a sucker for underdogs and that custom was only worth the cash if you wanted something particular that couldn't be had on a production model, until i met a local luthier that made this:













I've never played anything like it. The Ibby USA Custom comes close, but no banana - so yeah, i finally get the custom thing.
(I'm still trying to get him to let me borrow it )


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 12, 2012)

Luckily, I own the best playing guitar I have come across. It's an Ibanez RGT220Z. It's upgraded with a D Activator bridge, the neck on this thing is unbelievable thin and fast and a friend set it up with ridiculously low action. No buzz. Plays itself, it really does.

Here we are:


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2012)

shitsøn;2957591 said:


> Luckily, I own the best playing guitar I have come across. It's an Ibanez RGT220Z. It's upgraded with a D Activator bridge, the neck on this thing is unbelievable thin and fast and a friend set it up with ridiculously low action. No buzz. Plays itself, it really does.


The amount of GAS i've had built up for a rgt220a or 220z over the past few years is become unbearable ahhh I *need *one


----------



## synrgy (Apr 12, 2012)

My Hamer Studio Custom, which I abused the shit out of for about 2 decades before retiring it. Some day, I'll get it restored.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 12, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> The amount of GAS i've had built up for a rgt220a or 220z over the past few years is become unbearable ahhh I *need *one


Good luck finding one, man. They are among the best Ibbys out there.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gibson MIII was the best I've ever owned or played...


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2012)

shitsøn;2957658 said:


> Good luck finding one, man. They are among the best Ibbys out there.


I know a guy with one, its just a matter of actually acquiring it from him  haha maybe one day it'll be mine  I can only hope


----------



## JamesM (Apr 12, 2012)

All original '63 Strat.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Apr 12, 2012)

Classical guitar? Hands down, a Dake Traphagen custom made for one of my college buddies. Easily some of the nicest classical guitars on the market. They are ridiculously nice, and priced accordingly. Check 'em out.

Dake Traphagen Luthier: Builder of classical, flamenco, multi string, steel string, and nylon string jazz guitars

As far as electric guitars go, it's a toss-up between a Jackson USA RR1 (I don't even like V's but hot damn) a guitar student owned, an Ibanez RG3120 Prestige that I used to own, and a BRJ that a friend let me hammer on for a little while before I took the leap and ordered a Jekyll 727. I am hoping that will be the nicest electric I've ever played and owned.

As far as steel string acoustics go, I have never been happier with an acoustic guitar than I am with my Taylor GS5. It plays and sounds great right out of the box, so I can only imagine how it will play when set up and how it will sound when I get the Elixers off of it. The neck is just the right size, has a splendid satin finish on the back, and the tone has a lot more bass support than other Taylors I have played.

I also played an old Martin and a Rainsong Concert jumbo owned by an English teacher who taught me blues during lunch in high school once a week. They were pretty damn nice. In fact... really damn nice. But I think my Taylor still whoops 'em. The Rainsong really surprised me, and my instructor, Mr. Bernhardt, preferred it to his classic Martin dreadnought. That guy was so cool. He had a picture on his desk from when he played with Santana during Woodstock. Fucking. Rad. Had a huge fro in the picture too. HA!


----------



## MWC262 (Apr 12, 2012)

My Ibby RGTFM, the top on it is gorgeous and with the combo of the emgs installed =


----------



## chipsta21 (Apr 12, 2012)

ibanez prestige rg1570 with EMG's.....mmmmmmmm metal


----------



## AVWIII (Apr 12, 2012)

Augh. 
I saw a little parlour guitar once.
I grabbed it off the wall at a familiar guitar store thinking it was a relic'd knock-off, and was treated to the best sounding steel string guitar I've ever encountered. Ever. Only once I heard it, did I bother to check the rather lengthly consignment tag.
It was a 1932 Martin 0. 
Spruce top, brazilian rosewood back and sides. Light as a feather, and more dynamic, full, detailed, and gorgeous sounding than any acoustic guitar I've ever played.
I try not to think about it. I've never really liked playing steel strings, nor would I be comfortable with shelling out the $5500 they wanted for it.
I think about it every time I touch an acoustic guitar.


----------



## glpg80 (Apr 13, 2012)

Playing?

1983 Robin Medley, Mahogany neck through, Mahogany wings, flamed maple top, ebony fretboard. It easily hung with Suhr Customs - i even played each back to back and the Robin was just disgustingly killer.

Sounding?

Tom Anderson - 1 Piece Mahogany body, bookmatched flamed maple top, bolt on indian rosewood neck/fretboard, buzz feiten(sp?) nut.

Open chords rang out, the low end this guitar produced was just massive. Made PRS, Ibanez, Fender, anything else sound thin and lifeless. Just purely amazing.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 13, 2012)

for me it comes down to two guitars, both I own, 2006 Caparison Dellinger II and 1996 Caparison TAT. In terms of playability they're both phenomenal, but I might have to give a slight edge to the TAT. I actually overpaid quite a bit for that guitar, but it was totally worth it! 

Second and third from the left!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 13, 2012)

Have two of these; best playing guitars I've ever touched.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 13, 2012)

The best playing and sounding guitar I've come across, and oddly enough a Thorn I didn't buy new, is my Thorn Artisan Standard #180:













Played her last night for about an hour, still 2 years later it's my #1 guitar, and considering how frequently I typically go through guitars, that's saying a lot. 

There are a lot of other REALLY nice guitars I've owned/played, that ESP FR-II I picked up recently opened up my eyes to the nicer side of ESP Japan stuff, that thing just plays perfectly too.


----------



## morbider (Apr 13, 2012)

My JPXI-7 has to be one of the best, if not THE best. It's just everything I would want from a guitar, it sounds amazing, plays like butter and it looks good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 13, 2012)

My best guitar is/was the RG2228 I have no (though selling) or the RG2027x I used to have.

The best guitars I've played are either a PRS CU22 Platinum or Nolly's B2 and ViK Duality 7.


----------



## Rap Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

It's pretty much a three way tie in my case:

1967 Gibson ES330 - it's been in my family since it was brand new, been played in tons of bands and tons of shows, and just feels fantastic. The action is probably the lowest possible, yet there's no buzzing. Neck has a decent girth to it, which makes for some excellent blues playing. It's beat up to all hell; major fretwear, worn neck in spots, replaced tuners, replaced neck pup. There's even a spot of refinish - my uncle let some country star borrow it, and her cat got it's paw stuck in the upper F-hole. Instead of saving the guitar (I kid, I kid!) she grabbed a pair of pliers and pulled off a chunk of wood.
Currently working on fixing it up for my Dad's birthday. It'll be a nice gift 

2006 PRS CE22 in Matteo Blue - I love this guitar. Has a nice loose feel, sounds amazing, and is my favorite finish in the whole world. Won't ever get rid of her!

2005 PRS Standard22 Satin red(?) - got this at the same time as the CE22. Had bird inlays vs. dots on the CE. This guitar felt amazing; the satin finish absorbed my oils and became unbelievably smooth. Had a bit tighter feel than the CE, was heavier, and the two together balanced out perfectly. I sold this for way less than it was worth since I was desperate for $, and I'd kill to get it (or another) back.

So that's my current list. There's a chance it'll change when my customs come in, but for now it's those three guits.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best I've owned is my Ibanez RG1421F. Best I've played would probably be a JEM7V.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 13, 2012)

Both Jacksons (surprise surprise), my Fusion SX and I had a US Fusion (again stupidly sold it).


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 13, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Have two of these; best playing guitars I've ever touched.



i really miss my Vtype, though mine wasn't a vandenberg, but was inspired from it.
stupid me sold it due to the floyd rose, only to find a 'tremelno' to exist a week after i sold it  

though it was a 650 dollar guitar, still beats anything i've played worth more or less since!


----------



## bouVIP (Apr 13, 2012)

I've played many guitars but not that many super high end 1s. I'd have to say my mh-1000 is the best thing I've ever played


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 13, 2012)

Parker Fly Deluxe, no contest. So much so that I'm considering their new 7 even though I think it's ugly and boring looking  

Second place is a huge tie between most good quality instruments from Japan and the USA.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 13, 2012)

and


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 13, 2012)

My Huf and my Moser Templar. My teacher's LP Custom is nice too but not my thing. Mattias Eklundh's yellow Applehorn was a great player, his Applehorn Jazz was good but again, not my thing.


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my best I've ever played and best sounding guitar, my custom handmade axe:


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Apr 13, 2012)

...For me It would have to be the custom white ESP viper that used to belong to one of the members of Sepultara that my guitar Teacher some how got his hands on....


----------



## Terminus1993 (Apr 13, 2012)

A Vigier Excalibur. I was blown away by the neck, soooooo smooth.

And my Slide Custom Guitar


----------



## astm (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably a JEM7D BK. It felt SO light but sounded KILLER


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Apr 13, 2012)

Terminus1993 said:


> A Vigier Excalibur. I was blown away by the neck, soooooo smooth.
> 
> And my Slide Custom Guitar



... DEM SCALLOPS


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 13, 2012)

I would have to say the EBMM Petrucci. Every aspect from the ridiculously low action without a hint of buzz to the little space that is left in the case so the trem arm doesn't have to be removed. My only real complaint is the output jack makes it pretty much impossible to sit the guitar down while it's plugged in, at least if you're using a cable with straight ends. The playability is just incredible though and all the hardware is top notch, especially the bridge which is unquestionably my favorite tremolo.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 13, 2012)

DTSH said:


> The best guitar I've ever played was probably a Henman Bevilacqua (I think they're just Henman now). Mod series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Played one of their basses. A true work of art.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 13, 2012)

Not exactly sure on the exact model but it was a Schecter Hellraiser 7. Had EMGs, and I'm not a HUGE fan of Schecters but it blew me away.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best thing I have ever laid my hands upon:


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 13, 2012)

_*Hands Down.*_


----------



## thrashcomics (Apr 13, 2012)

Suhr Modern. Suhr pictures by onlywear - Photobucket
Hands down.
I have owned PRS, Parker, Gibson and Still have my 87 RG550.
The Suhr destroyed them all.


----------



## espman (Apr 13, 2012)

Owned - Parker Mojo Fly
Played - the Parker, probably tied with a PRS Hollowbody II


----------



## Valennic (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounding- PRS Custom 24 from 1993. I fell in love with its tone, I miss it.

Playing- My washburn X50. Something about it just works.


----------



## 3074326 (Apr 14, 2012)

Two of the best guitars I've played I currently own (no coincidence). EBMM JPX and Ibanez RGT2020H. 

Best I've played that I've not owned.. one of my boss's 60s Gibson Les Pauls, a Fender Highway One Tele that was beat to shit.. those are the only two that stand out. I've played so many that I know I'm forgetting some incredible ones. The LP and Tele had very slim necks, loved them. 

Played an incredible Martin HD28 the other day as well. 

Almost forgot this Japanese Charvel San Dimas we had at work a few months back. Almost bought it on the spot.


----------



## CapinCripes (Apr 14, 2012)

a used esp m-II with a maple fingerboard that was being sold for $999. i wish i had the money for it at the time because it was simply amazing.


----------



## WarOfAttrition (Apr 14, 2012)

Music Man JP-6


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 14, 2012)

Maverick JR4


----------



## thraxil (Apr 14, 2012)

I go back and forth between my Parker Fly Stealth and my '99 Parker Fly Classic. The stealth has jumbo frets while the Classic has regular medium frets. Some days one feels better than the other. Both seem a notch more comfortable than my other Parkers and a few notches above almost everything else I've played. My bandmate has an 80's Strat that's got a pretty fantastic neck on it and is probably the most comfortable non-Parker I've played (just not crazy about Strat tones). My dad has a Gibson 12-string acoustic from the 50's that, while it's certainly a baseball bat of a neck, is by far the sweetest *sounding* acoustic I've ever played.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Apr 15, 2012)

My Gibson Les Paul Custom. 2nd Best an LTD-FM100 that I recently sold. I miss that guitar.


----------



## warhead78 (Apr 15, 2012)

The InfernoDroid, I never should have sold it.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

My limited run ESP Horizon


----------



## Jet9 (Apr 15, 2012)

Best I own: an Ibanez JEM777vbk, shit plays itself. I've found an already magical guitar that also happens to be made from a specifically magical piece of wood. Also fret wear-there is none. I love my RG4EXFM1 and it's absolutely a close competitor, but the neck just doesn't compare and has so much more fret wear. In terms of 7 strings, my RGD2127z is the only one that I've especially loved playing.














Best I've played but don't own: This one 1978 Gibson Les Paul Traditional with a Gibson-licensed Kahler on it. The thing was beaten up and the frets were nearly flat(although still well polished and crowned), but the action was set so low it didn't matter. The bridge was nearly locked because of how tight the springs were set and I could only get a slight vibrato out of it(no trem arm as far as I was aware), but the old style Kahler was just so comfortable for my hand that I just didn't mind. This was before Gibson started gutting the wood out of their LPs, and this thing rang like a tuning fork at any note and sustained for days on end. The frets were so flat that I really had to fight the guitar to bend a note, but I loved it and it really just played itself. Neck was also surprisingly thin, huge plus. I truly wish this was in the other category, but there's no way I'm able to justify 2 guitars in 2 months.






Being the old, awesome slab of mahogany it was, it weighed about as much as this other, awesome beast that I was lucky enough to be able to play at that same store(a Guitar Center, nonetheless):







Haha, screw you 56k users!


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 15, 2012)

Whoa, that RGD with white pickups is HAWT!!!!


----------



## Jet9 (Apr 15, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> Whoa, that RGD with white pickups is HAWT!!!!



I was thinking about getting a white speed knob, but I feel like that doesn't really work unless there's more than one knob...


----------



## jairic (Apr 15, 2012)

Best I've ever owned: '89 540S that I call 'the grail'
Best ever played: '02 EBMM JP6 - My brother just picked one up and it has changed my perspective a bit on guitars.


----------



## Rook (Apr 16, 2012)

Best playing I've owned was my JPX, best sounding I've owned is my Mayones.

Best playing I've every played would be a toss up between some Jacksons and Vigiers but to be honest I only really notice playability when it's hindered rather than when it's aided or 'better'. I don't think much about as I say, generally if something sounds good when I play it I regard it as playing well haha.

Best sounding guitar overalls would probably still be my Mayones.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 16, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Have two of these; best playing guitars I've ever touched.


I had one of these & a Tracer before I got the M3 that turned into my fav. LOVE these (and Tracers).


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 17, 2012)

My new "best" is the 1520 I just got last week. Like a dream......


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 17, 2012)

RG770DX Reissue.... See the NGD coming


----------



## broj15 (Apr 17, 2012)

as far as 7 strings go I'm really digging my RGD2127z. The over all feel, playability, and build quality just feels very right to my hands. As far as 6 strings go i miust say either my guitar teachers old parker fly - not sure which one exactly. It had a piezo and was one of the last ones made without a tremolo bridge - or an EBMM JP6 in mystic dream. Not only was it a pleasure to look at but you could just feel the craftsmanship that went into it as you played. If only i had an extra $2500 just lying around lol


----------



## warhead (Apr 17, 2012)

old ibanez saber...playing wise....but the sound was seriously lacking...


----------



## thelarrinator (Apr 17, 2012)

Without a shadow of a doubt my RGT6EXFX, never has a guitar come close to matching its feel, reliability, sustain, tone, look or idk just everything!

However, I did just get an RGA121, the stock pups are shit though but i reckon that's a safe 2nd.


----------

